# Haplochromis sp 35 "Tomato" pics



## NLaferriere (Jan 15, 2015)

Picked up a male yesterday to keep my four very gravid female P.nyererei company until I can grow out a male (have 8 juvies growing out in a separate tank). I have a group of Synodontis multipunctatus in with them and won't be saving any cichlid offspring. Figured since there's not many pics on the internet of these guys I'd take a couple pics. They look similar to Hap. sp. 44 but have some very obvious differences.


























This is just his normal coloration. He's the new guy so he hasn't fully fired up just yet. Pretty decent colour though.

N


----------



## sledge27 (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Beautiful. I purchased two recently. I put one in my all male 150 and another in my 75 as a backup. The one in the 150 was the larger and more vibrant.. Unfortunately he was sucked into the powerhead and killed in the last rescape... so I'm hoping the other colors up like he did.. very fiesty guy.. how old are yours that they are displaying so much color? The remaining 1 in the 75 is in with a breeding group of nyererei so I don't know how quickly he will color up


----------

